# recovering or recovered ?



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi! everyone I don't know when was the last time I posted but it has been a while. Okey I am just posting because I just want people to know that things get better







! 
okey I have had Depersonalization and Derealization for 6 months and I don't know If i should say I still have but.. Okey I feel good like I don't feel anxious or scared about living anymore I don't have existential thoughts or so. I feel good







I don't even care if i have those two disorders at all







I feel great honestly








Believe me if you distract yourself from this You feel way better. Now thinking about it I don't think about it anymore and I don't even know how i remember about this forum. If anyone wants to ask me how i coped with this feel free to message me







BE POSITIVE PPL : D PEACE


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Brizia_F said:


> Hi! everyone I don't know when was the last time I posted but it has been a while. Okey I am just posting because I just want people to know that things get better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice thinking


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

did u have the existential thoughts really bad?? ? i have them sooo bad....


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

katiej said:


> did u have the existential thoughts really bad?? ? i have them sooo bad....


 Yes really bad, I consider that symptom the worst of all because you get horrible anxiety due to those thoughts and I felt scare of 
living .


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

yes! are all these thoughts dp? and will they completely leave and i will feel safe again once i get rid of my problems? what kind of thoughts did u have? oh and congrats on feeling better!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

nonstop existential thoughts can be part of ocd or pure o rather but only a psych can tell you.

for a time i felt trapped in my own mind and convinced that everything around me was a hallucination. i questioned what it meant to be conscious and alive. i thought a lot about time/space/eternity.

thankfully the meds slowed my mind down and mindfulness taught me liv e in the here and now rather than in my head.


----------



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

shattered memories said:


> nonstop existential thoughts can be part of ocd or pure o rather but only a psych can tell you.
> 
> for a time i felt trapped in my own mind and convinced that everything around me was a hallucination. i questioned what it meant to be conscious and alive. i thought a lot about time/space/eternity.
> 
> thankfully the meds slowed my mind down and mindfulness taught me liv e in the here and now rather than in my head.


I just to be like that too. Now when I want to start questioning things I just ignore it.


----------

